# Ghosts of the Abyss



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Its a very cool documentary about experts explore the wreckage of the titanic.I encourage you to order this movie!


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I keep forgetting about this one, saw the trailer on another dvd. Looked interesting.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I saw this in the 3D IMAX and purchased the DVD when it was released. Excellent documentary. Worth at least a rental.


----------

